# Soft Traincases or Hard Train Cases?



## paigefiddler (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello !
I am buying a new train case for my freelance work. 
The first one I'm looking at looks something like this: (this isn't the exact one, but whatever)







The second one I'm looking at looks like this:






And lastly I am also looking into the Zuca ones that everyone has. 
Now before I unload the couple hundred dollars for one of these (plus shipping to Canada) I would like to know which type you all prefer? Hard or Soft? I really like the Zuca ones but I'm not sure about a soft train case. Do the hard ones protect the makeup better? Thank you for any help!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 20, 2010)

I love my hard train case. I think it cleans easier and has a more clean cut look to it.


----------



## dominicana90 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the hard case!  I love it!!  It's hard to go up and down stairs and grounds like at the peir and the stone (sorry don't know what it's called) but the case fits alot.  I put my hair supply on the bottom and my main makeup  in the top part and pigments and other stuff on that little shelf thing.  But it's a good case.  I want to get the mac case now so idk which is better yet  lol


----------



## laceface (Feb 21, 2010)

I own a Zuca and I HIGHLY recommend it! I get compliments on it all the time. It seriously is worth all the money. The frame works as a chair for your client which really comes in handy when doing outdoor shoots. It's TSA compliant if you want to take it on board with you on flights. It fits so much inside and the individual packs keep everything so organized. All the photographers I work with are obsessed with it and want one. One photographer needed a stool but forgot one.... Zuca worked and saved the day.

Totally worth it!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_I own a Zuca and I HIGHLY recommend it! I get compliments on it all the time. It seriously is worth all the money. The frame works as a chair for your client which really comes in handy when doing outdoor shoots. It's TSA compliant if you want to take it on board with you on flights. It fits so much inside and the individual packs keep everything so organized. All the photographers I work with are obsessed with it and want one. One photographer needed a stool but forgot one.... Zuca worked and saved the day.

Totally worth it!_

 
Keep in mind the ZUCA that MAC Pro sells is NOT TSA compliant, despite it stating so on their website. It's clearly the Sport Frame (4 wheels, compared to the 2 on the ZUCA Pro's) which ZUCA states is not TSA compliant and may not fit in overhead bins. The Pro ones might not fit, but are "TSA compliant" (within size, LxWxH, restrictions), you just need to check with the airline on their overhead bin sizes. (Confusing?)


I ordered the ZUCA Pro Artist, which should be here Wednesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't justify a hard case that big or spending $100 on a tiny one. I _like_ the softsided ones shown above, however there's way to many things I dislike about them. (The trays, etc.) I think the ZUCA will be more for me. I hated, actually cringed, to spend that much money on one, but I figure, when traveling (for non MUA things) I can still use it as a great piece of luggage. And it's so cute! My husband said I could get it for my V-day present, so I did. I will pack it up with all my current kit items (still building) and take LOTS of pics for my fellow Specktralites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I debated between the MAC one and the Pro Artist and went for the Pro Artist due to the Pro frame (lifetime warranty) and it comes with an extra bag.


----------



## paigefiddler (Feb 22, 2010)

If I were to get a Zuca I would get the Pro Artist one. What is TSA compliant?


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paigefiddler* 

 
_If I were to get a Zuca I would get the Pro Artist one. What is TSA compliant?_

 
TSA Compliant (Transport Security Administration) means it's within their guidelines as to what you can or can not bring onto an aircraft.

From ZUCA's site:


*Will the ZÜCA SPORT fit in the overhead compartment?*

NO, The ZÜCA Sport was not designed as a carry on bag. It may fit in some airline overheads but please check with your airline for overhead dimensions. If you are looking for a ZÜCA you can carry-on check out our ZÜCA PRO (see next FAQ below). We also sell a travel cover to protect your ZÜCA in the event you check your bag. 


 *Will the ZÜCA PRO fit in the overhead compartment?*

        YES! The ZÜCA PRO is designed as a carry-on travel bag and conforms          to the FAA standard of 45" total (45" L+W+H). While the Pro fits easily          in the overhead compartments of the vast majority of commercial aircraft,          there are exceptions among smaller commuter aircraft (meaning smaller          than 737's, MD80'S and similar.) Please verify with the airline you are          traveling with that the model aircraft being scheduled for your trip will          meet the FAA Standard. Also verify that your airline has not imposed new          restrictions in the last few months as many airlines are currently changing          the carryon rules. The Pro is 10" x 19.5" x 13" so it is compliant with          FAA restrictions. 
The above "FAA restrictions" link, may also be helpful. The "sport" bags (like the MAC one) are not within the size allowed for carry-on luggage, due to the wheels sitting outside the frame, where the Pro wheels sit within the frame.

HTH!


----------



## laceface (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the Pro Artist one and I love it. I definitely wouldn't recommend getting the MAC, but only because if you plan on getting into the serious makeup artistry business and do a lot of editorial... MAC is considered... well, it's not really a professional's makeup brand. I'm sure someone will flame me for saying that, but it's the honest to god truth.


----------



## paigefiddler (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I do have a serious makeup artist business! I just need a new case haha. I think I will get the Zuca Pro Artist case. Thanks everyone! Also, does it come with the bags inside?


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Keep in mind the ZUCA that MAC Pro sells is 

 I will pack it up with all my current kit items (still building) and take LOTS of pics for my fellow Specktralites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I debated between the MAC one and the Pro Artist and went for the Pro Artist due to the Pro frame (lifetime warranty) and it comes with an extra bag._

 
please post pic asap! I am looking for a new bag


----------



## laceface (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes the pro artist comes with bags inside. If I remember correctly... 5 bags. It helps keep things really organized.


----------



## paigefiddler (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks so much, to everyone!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_please post pic asap! I am looking for a new bag_

 
Will do! It will be here Wednesday, so I should have pics up Thursday morning. (I work nights, so once UPS gets here around noon, I will have to get some sleep!)


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 25, 2010)

Pictures here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/z...2/#post1883554


----------



## blackbird (Sep 24, 2010)

Augh I'm so torn about what kind of traincase to get.... I really want a Zuca, but how does everyone go with fitting stuff in there? Is it big enough?


----------



## LC (Sep 24, 2010)

I use this one:

Crop In Style Rolling Bead Organizer : portable storage : multi-purpose craft storage : storage : Shop | Joann.com

you can buy it at joanns for like 85 bucks if you can get your hands on a 40% off coupon that joanns always has in the sunday newspapers, and it has drawers inside of it plus pockets, so you dont have to stack your makeup pouches on top of each other. After playing around with the zuca, I decided the one I currently use is much cheaper, and more efficient


----------



## jess2302 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_I use this one:

Crop In Style Rolling Bead Organizer : portable storage : multi-purpose craft storage : storage : Shop | Joann.com

you can buy it at joanns for like 85 bucks if you can get your hands on a 40% off coupon that joanns always has in the sunday newspapers, and it has drawers inside of it plus pockets, so you dont have to stack your makeup pouches on top of each other. After playing around with the zuca, I decided the one I currently use is much cheaper, and more efficient_

 

LC since I seen your Storage I have been dying to purchase it! I am in love with this one unfortunately it's sold out everywhere even on the JoAnns site. Once you click to add to cart it states that it is sold out! Bummer


----------



## miinx (Sep 24, 2010)

i ADORE my zuca. cant reccommend it enough.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 25, 2010)

I have just got a Zuca Pro and Two Backpacks (one fits on the trolley handles the other goes on my back) there is so much storage space in a single back pack alone it defies belief..The Zuca Pro is fantastic, the storage ideal..Never ever again would I use a hard trolley case which have all proved to be unstable on the move and got me into trouble more than once bashing peoples ankles on the subway. I use the Zuca Pro and one back pack for make up and the second back pack for Hair stuff..worth every penny..

Andrew


----------



## blackbird (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Andrew  - I just had a look at the Zuca backpack, it looks amazing!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 14, 2010)

Another vote for the Zuca. It's definitely worth every penny. I've owned a few hard traincases of good quality that ended up having the drawers split, wheels break off and in one case, the handle snap off when I tried pulling it up a flight of stairs!! The Zuca looks small in size but holds an amazing amount of makeup. 

  	I made a vid on my Zuca if you want to see just how much can fit in this baby: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSd8U_wa3tM


----------

